# Resting Heart Rate on Tren



## MovinWeight (Jan 13, 2012)

Whats up guys.  On week 2 of tren ace at 75mg daily.  When I noticed the gear kick in, my heart rate has been sky high since.  I've been testing it throughout the day and I've been sitting around 130bpm.  This has been the case for the last few days.  Getting kinda stressed.  Common?


----------



## SFW (Jan 13, 2012)

This is your first tren cycle? Yes its common. I get palpitations too, feel winded, dont sleep. Maybe lower your dose to 50 ed and avoid stims.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 13, 2012)

Um........................I would drop the tren.


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 13, 2012)

SFW said:


> This is your first tren cycle? Yes its common. I get palpitations too, feel winded, dont sleep. Maybe lower your dose to 50 ed and avoid stims.


 
Yes first cycle.  Do drink some caffiene but otherwise no other stims.  Prone to anxiety but hasn't really bothered that.  Sorry, forgot I'm also taking 100mcg t3 daily.  Maybe thats the cause?


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 13, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Um........................I would drop the tren.


 
Seriously?  Drop it all together?  Spent so much and have already enjoyed the results.


----------



## yerg (Jan 13, 2012)

_ewww at least drop the dose.. first time should not be 75 ed.. try 50 everyday except sunday....300 a week... for some 300 is too much, but u dont wanna fuck with your heart bro... my overall advice would be to STOP.. Maybe try a run again in a few months with a lower dose..JMO_


----------



## XYZ (Jan 13, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> Yes first cycle. Do drink some caffiene but otherwise no other stims. Prone to anxiety but hasn't really bothered that. Sorry, forgot *I'm also taking 100mcg t3 daily*. Maybe thats the cause?


 
Yeah.

It's your first cycle and you're using 100mcgs of T3?

How did you start the T3 and how long ago?


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 13, 2012)

yerg said:


> _ewww at least drop the dose.. first time should not be 75 ed.. try 50 everyday except sunday....300 a week... for some 300 is too much, but u dont wanna fuck with your heart bro... my overall advice would be to STOP.. Maybe try a run again in a few months with a lower dose..JMO_


 
Yeah I thought 75 might be pushin it.  I just didn't want to run a low cycle and have it be a waste.  I'll lower the dose and if I don't feel better in a week, maybe I'll cut it out all together.  Could it actually fuck my heart up long term?  I figured it would just go back to normal after this.


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 13, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Yeah.
> 
> It's your first cycle and you're using 100mcgs of T3?
> 
> How did you start the T3 and how long ago?


 
Started the t3 and tren together 2 weeks ago.  Actually ran t3 for a week like 2 weeks before that with clen but that was too hard on me and got me sick i think.


----------



## SFW (Jan 13, 2012)

Way too high for first time. its 4 times as androgenic/anabolic as test, you really dont need that much for desired results. 300 would suffice as yerg said. Also, consider dropping the t3 to 25mcg ed btw. What is your BP and where is bf% at? just curious...


----------



## Imosted (Jan 13, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> Yes first cycle.  Do drink some caffiene but otherwise no other stims.  Prone to anxiety but hasn't really bothered that.  Sorry, forgot I'm also taking 100mcg t3 daily.  Maybe thats the cause?




Both tren and T3 can cause that, T3 at those dosage will give you similar side effects of clen...Drop the t3 to 25 or 50 and lower your tren to 50


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 13, 2012)

SFW said:


> Way too high for first time. its 4 times as androgenic/anabolic as test, you really dont need that much for desired results. 300 would suffice as yerg said. Also, consider dropping the t3 to 25mcg ed btw. What is your BP and where is bf% at?


 
Do you recommend the same dose as yerg?  I wanna get super cut but don't wanna deal with the crazy heart rate.  haven't really had anxiety.  blow my nose and some blood comes out in the morning but otherwise nothing.  no headaches really.


----------



## adwal99 (Jan 13, 2012)

i would say drop the T3 a little, keep on that train brah


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 13, 2012)

sorry missed that...

bf is at 16%
bp is scary 140-96


----------



## littlekev (Jan 13, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> sorry missed that...
> 
> bf is at 16%
> bp is scary 140-96



Thats not scary bro, thats up, but take the advice lower the t3 to 50 mcg and drop tren to 50mg ed, keep an eye on heart rate and bp, try some supps to like hawthorne berry. if u stop the t3 Do not just straight up drop it, gotta slowly go off!


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 13, 2012)

littlekev said:


> Thats not scary bro, thats up, but take the advice lower the t3 to 50 mcg and drop tren to 50mg ed, keep an eye on heart rate and bp, try some supps to like hawthorne berry. if u stop the t3 Do not just straight up drop it, gotta slowly go off!


 
thanks bro.  will drop the t3 to 50, then 25.  how long do you think i should wait to drop to 25?  few days?  50mg on the tren sounds like it might be smart at least until i get my bp and heart rate straight.


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 13, 2012)

50mg tren ED should help, and you'll still get great results at that dose.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 13, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> Do you recommend the same dose as yerg?  I wanna get super cut but don't wanna deal with the crazy heart rate.  haven't really had anxiety.  blow my nose and some blood comes out in the morning but otherwise nothing.  no headaches really.


couple more weeks at 75mg ed of tren and you'll be bent over the toilet with your nose bleeding like a spicket all night long...



cut it to 50mg ed and get you some coQ-10...


----------



## bjg (Jan 13, 2012)

anything that gets your resting heart rate to that level is to be stopped ..the resting heart rate of an athlete should be low because his heart is supposed to be strong and efficient. When you train your heart rate goes up which trains your heart so that when you rest your heart rate drop down which is better for the heart. 
anything that gets your resting heart rate permanently high like caffeine or any stimulant is extremely bad for our heart in the long run it makes your heart muscles overwork which leads to failure.
A VERY IMPORTANT POINT:
when you are resting, your arteries and veins and all your circulatory system is not the same as when you are training, your arteries etc...are not wide open which creates a resistance to the flow of blood especially if your heart is beating wild , at rest your heart must slow down, heart rate must be well synchronized with your arteries and veins and  matched with a corresponding circulatory resistance.
PLUS a trained heart is a strong heart with a strong pumping power, which makes it worst when beating fast against a resisting circulatory system.
All this can damage the heart and arteries and organs, it will not happen in few days but in the long run it may it is just a risk.
When you rest , your heart must rest period


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 13, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> Whats up guys. On week 2 of tren ace at 75mg daily. When I noticed the gear kick in, my heart rate has been sky high since. I've been testing it throughout the day and I've been sitting around 130bpm. This has been the case for the last few days. Getting kinda stressed. Common?


 
75 mgs a day X 7 is 525 mgs a week! Lower that tren dose and take a herbal called Theanine or Gaba..It will help you chill..That's a big dose of tren per week!


----------



## littlekev (Jan 13, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> thanks bro.  will drop the t3 to 50, then 25.  how long do you think i should wait to drop to 25?  few days?  50mg on the tren sounds like it might be smart at least until i get my bp and heart rate straight.



I would just drop to 50mcg of t3, You said your running 100mcg now so tomarrow id go to 50, normally a taper of 100,75,then 50, but if your heart rate is to high then id personally just take 50. I would ride the fifty out for as long as desired, safe, planned cycle, then taper from 50 to 37.5, then 25, then 12.5 then off.  The tren is all a guess, some dudes just can't take tren, personally id run 50mg ed and monitor bp.Even go to 75mg eod if you have to. If bp doesn't go down drop the tren. U may drop the tren and still have issues to find its been the t3 all along. Its a gamble, both compounds will raise heart rate and bp. Next time if i were you i would only add one new compound at a time, that way you can know were the problem stems from. Be safe, moniter bp often, DO NOT RISK HEALTH. Just my .02 but i think 100mcg of t3 is not needed, i use 50mcg and have a stricked diet, and see amazing results, good luck bro, but be safe


----------



## bb1129 (Jan 13, 2012)

pump the brakes my man. always start low and go from there. also, never a bad idea to try one supp at a time to start before you begin stacking. that way if you respond badly you know which supp isn't for you..


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 13, 2012)

really good info here and you should listen.  You need to drop both as suggested and watch your bp and hr closely. 

If Georgeforemanrules tells you that a resting hr of 105 is normal, ignore him.  He made that claim before and it's dangerous.


----------



## Caz Rad (Jan 13, 2012)

bb1129 said:


> pump the brakes my man. always start low and go from there. also, never a bad idea to try one supp at a time to start before you begin stacking. that way if you respond badly you know which supp isn't for you..


 
Best advice right there.  ^^^^
That would have eliminated all the problems!
K.I.S.S.


----------



## bjg (Jan 14, 2012)

just stop all the crap you are taking , start some cardio 3 times a week a resting heart rate above 100 is not good (no immediate danger but not good to carry around for years)
my resting heart rate dropped from 70 to 54 within a year of cardio training.
many stimulants like caffeine, ephedrine etc.. can raise the heart rate for a while if taken regularly. Any artificial way to stimulate yourself is to be avoided, the body is a very well synchronized machine, all your organs and heart and hormones work together you cannot alter one of them it will mess up the balance.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 14, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> Yeah I thought 75 might be pushin it. I just didn't want to run a low cycle and have it be a waste. I'll lower the dose and if I don't feel better in a week, maybe I'll cut it out all together. Could it actually fuck my heart up long term? I figured it would just go back to normal after this.


 
I wouldnt stay on 100 mcgs t-3 for very long.


----------



## Kirk B (Jan 14, 2012)

i did 75mg of tren eod day and worked great for me   um t3 never ran it so  you have alot of good info that dudes gave you so  adjust your dose and you will feel better if not drop the tren all together better safe then sorry


yeah all i know if you do t3  i can fuck up your thyroid if not ran properly so  idk take the good advice that was giving to you


----------



## FordFan (Jan 14, 2012)

I've never ran t3, can't help you there.  I would cut the tren back bud.  I would do 50mg ed, or 100mg eod.  I've always ran 100mg eod w/o any problems.  Tren will crank you up a bit.  Be careful.


----------



## Dyers Eve (Jan 14, 2012)

My bp gets up to around 140/70 and rhr is mid 70's on 500mgs of tren ace per week. This is way above my normal numbers.
Insomnia is the worse though, Im lucky to get 3-4 hrs of sleep per night.


----------



## bjg (Jan 14, 2012)

Dyers Eve said:


> My bp gets up to around 140/70 and rhr is mid 70's on 500mgs of tren ace per week. This is way above my normal numbers.
> Insomnia is the worse though, Im lucky to get 3-4 hrs of sleep per night.



insomnia can become chronic just watch out for that all your numbers can be messed up because of insomnia


----------



## XYZ (Jan 16, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> i did 75mg of tren eod day and worked great for me um t3 never ran it so you have alot of good info that dudes gave you so adjust your dose and you will feel better if not drop the tren all together better safe then sorry
> 
> 
> *yeah all i know if you do t3 i can fuck up your thyroid if not ran properly so idk take the good advice that was giving to you*


 
I would consider doing more research.  This is bad advice.


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice guys.  I tapered the t3 down to 50mcg and my heart rate is now under 100bpm.  Still have the tren at 75mg daily but figure if i get rid of the t3 all together i should be just fine.  Feelin so much better and still feel great from the tren.  Apprantely t3 and clen just aren't for me.  on a side note, some dude at the bar this weekend knocked into a girl i knew and i flipped off the handle and took him outside.  pars tren is the ish...


----------



## XYZ (Jan 16, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys. I tapered the t3 down to 50mcg and my heart rate is now under 100bpm. Still have the tren at 75mg daily but figure if i get rid of the t3 all together i should be just fine. Feelin so much better and still feel great from the tren. Apprantely t3 and clen just aren't for me. on a side note, some dude at the bar this weekend knocked into a girl i knew and i flipped off the handle and took him outside. pars tren is the ish...


 
Guys like that shouldn't use AAS.


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 16, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Guys like that shouldn't use AAS.


 

Haha ass.  I'm kidding...  Just trying to make light of me almost dying of a heart attack.


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 16, 2012)

well i mean i did flip, but it wasn't from the AAS.  i just live by a standard that girls shouldn't be pushed around by dudes.  sorry for the confusion.


----------



## hongthaomurphy (Jan 16, 2012)

ive been having the same trouble from the tren i just started and decided to stop using.  nose bleeds, limp dick, fatigue, fast heart rate.  good stuff but the sides suck!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 16, 2012)

SFW said:


> This is your first tren cycle? Yes its common. I get palpitations too, feel winded, dont sleep. Maybe lower your dose to 50 ed and avoid stims.



you can actually sleep while on tren. Try melatonin. It knocks the crap out of me. I will say that with some melatonin brands, some keep me awake because of the runout effect. Once it's out of your system, you're awake. Try Vitamin Shoppe brand. By far, the best I've used yet. 
To the OP; use chamomile tea to relax you alongside the melatonin. Your heart rate will relax somewhat.


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 17, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> you can actually sleep while on tren. Try melatonin. It knocks the crap out of me. I will say that with some melatonin brands, some keep me awake because of the runout effect. Once it's out of your system, you're awake. Try Vitamin Shoppe brand. By far, the best I've used yet.
> To the OP; use chamomile tea to relax you alongside the melatonin. Your heart rate will relax somewhat.


 
I take 10mg of melatonin a night.  Sometimes I get lucky, sometimes I don't.  Actually cutting the t3 from my cycle helped a ton.  The last few days I've felt much better and have been able to walk without having a coranary.  I actually added 30mg SuperDMZ last night and upped my test to 750 a week.  I feel like god again.


----------



## rc771 (Jan 17, 2012)

the t3 is what is causing it... lowering or getting rid of it should help big time

also when i ran tren last time i noticed i only got the heart racing if i took caffeine pills. So if you take in a lot of caffeine it might be worth a thought to lower that as well.


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 17, 2012)

rc771 said:


> the t3 is what is causing it... lowering or getting rid of it should help big time
> 
> also when i ran tren last time i noticed i only got the heart racing if i took caffeine pills. So if you take in a lot of caffeine it might be worth a thought to lower that as well.


 
Thanks bro.  t3 was the major problem.  i didn't realize it had such an effect as i asssumed when i ran clen and t3 together that clen was the chemical trying to murk my heart.  i guess i gotta lose bf% the old fashion way.  hard work and tren


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 17, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> Thanks bro.  t3 was the major problem.  i didn't realize it had such an effect as i asssumed when i ran clen and t3 together that clen was the chemical trying to murk my heart.  i guess i gotta lose bf% the old fashion way.  hard work and tren



T3 reacts differently on many people. My problem was edema with T3. So, my resolution to this problem was Built's advice to cut it to 12.5mcg pre and post workout. Start low, and find your tolerance level. 
Several people advocate using a shitload more than necessary to get the effect that you're looking for. More, is not necessarily better. I find great results with a lower dose.


----------

